# stripes [nude]



## markderoophotography (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello
This is a new project.
a well known concept with a flavour 

1






2





3







greets, Mark


----------



## emptypockets (Apr 9, 2008)

Definitely a beautiful subject to work with. The poses and composition in each is excellent. I'm not sure about the stripes though. They're very well done and artistic, but somewhat distracting for me.


----------



## Dutchboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the stripes add a cool effect to a beautiful subject. How did you do that if I may ask?

Matt.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 9, 2008)

i REALLY like the stripes on the first one, almost like she's being lit by light coming through blinds...


----------



## Renair (Apr 9, 2008)

Strips work on #1, but not 2 and 3.   Brilliant shots.  Well done.


----------



## CBK13 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love the contour in 2 and three, Very nicely done.


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 9, 2008)

emptypockets said:


> Definitely a beautiful subject to work with. The poses and composition in each is excellent. I'm not sure about the stripes though. They're very well done and artistic, but somewhat distracting for me.


what I like about is, is that the strips follow the contours en shape of the body


----------



## markderoophotography (Apr 9, 2008)

Dutchboy said:


> I think the stripes add a cool effect to a beautiful subject. How did you do that if I may ask?
> 
> Matt.


Projection


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 9, 2008)

Also, props given for the best signature file on the board.


----------



## Arch (Apr 9, 2008)

Iron Flatline said:


> Also, props given for the best signature file on the board.



I'll second that!

I like the images, technically good and pleasing to the eye :thumbup:


----------



## scubabear6 (Apr 9, 2008)

All great shots, but I like #1 the best!!


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 9, 2008)

Beautiful.   #1 is best.


----------



## invisibledemon (Apr 9, 2008)

i really like number one. 
just the contours and the stripes go perfectly with the curves and the shadows.


----------



## MyaLover (Apr 11, 2008)

Beautiful Shots, love all 3


----------



## benjieO (Apr 11, 2008)

wonderful job! specially on photo #1


----------



## abraxas (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent- all of 'em.


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Apr 12, 2008)

Number 1 is by far my favorite although they are all very nice. Great Job!!!


----------



## littlesandra (Apr 12, 2008)

I LOVE number one, the other two with the stripes aren't really doing it for me but number one it works SO well with.


----------



## jenncolang (Apr 13, 2008)

I think it is just a matter of personal taste, but I really like number one and three, but not so mucch number two. I think it is the lighting on her face.

Great job. They are interesting and lovely.


----------



## rob91 (Apr 13, 2008)

#2 is stunning. Reminds me of the Sphinx.


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 13, 2008)

Spectular shots, all of them.   Very sharp and clear.  Great creativity, glad to see that!  :thumbup: :thumbup:

NJ


----------

